# Now Hiring K-9 Postions



## Bill Hoban (Jun 27, 2006)

FYI

Handler and Trainer Position Available

http://www.jobaps.com/DE/sup/BulPreview.asp?R1=103113&R2=MACF01&R3=380400

http://www.jobaps.com/DE/sup/BulPreview.asp?R1=102813&R2=MBDA01&R3=380400


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

pretty low pay


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

No doubt

David Winners


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

qualifications are pretty lax too

i know the company i work for would not even look at someone with those minimum quals


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe to clean kennels 

Who are you with Jon? (If you don't mind my asking)


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

this is my third year with AMK9 
Im in Iraq now Last two years were Afghanistan
Came home for a break and went back to the PD That lasted about 5 months and now Im back contracting. I expect to be here 2 to 3 more years


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

You know any handlers that went to VLK from AMK9?

I worked with a few while I was there. Good guys and good trainers. Gary, Luchian, Rodney, J-Dog (John).

If you were at BAF in 11-12, I think I may know you. I've thought your name sounded familiar. Did you stay over on the warrior side, right next to the MP kennels?

David Winners


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn this board won't let me edit posts...


If you were at BAF in 11-12, I think I may know you. I've thought your name sounded familiar. Did you stay over on the warrior side, right next to the MP kennels?

David Winners


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

n vlk guys here
yes i did I had UZO first went to Sharana with a NARC dog Jack
was site lead in sharana for a year


----------



## Jon Harris (Nov 23, 2011)

in afghanistan


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

State retirees can't apply....
Pay grade is low for what they need or want.


----------

